# Can my friend be an Uber driver if they had their license suspended for a time for refusing DUI



## Kevi (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi... this is my first post.

So, long story short, my friend had some drinks, but his BAC was most likely not above the legal limit. He got pulled over with his gf, cuz they wanted to go home after a boring night at a party where things turned a little rough. So they just took their car and left.

They got pulled over by a cop, but my friend refused the breathalyzer and field sobriety tests. He got his license suspended... but he didn't get convicted of a DUI. So the only thing on his record is the mandatory suspension for refusing DUI testing.

can he still be an uber driver?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kevi said:


> Hi... this is my first post.
> 
> So, long story short, my friend had some drinks, but his BAC was most likely not above the legal limit. He got pulled over with his gf, cuz they wanted to go home after a boring night at a party where things turned a little rough. So they just took their car and left.
> 
> ...


"your friend"...

that's pretty funny.

Ask your friend why he refused the tests, and why he got pulled over for that matter, if he most likely wasnt above the legal limit.

I don't think your friend is telling you the full story.

And he's now making you look like a fool by you coming here asking questions for him, when you don't have all the facts.
Because you weren't there, right?


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

My “friend” went to Tiajuana on vacation. He stopped in a stripper bar to use the men’s room. He now has a pus sore. He is still married. Kev I say go for it!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

There are 51 different answers to your question in the U.S.

It will vary depending on what state you are in.

Some states do not allow you to refuse anymore... they will tie you down and sent the cop a warrant to his smart phone and jab you with a needle.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> "your friend"...
> 
> that's pretty funny.
> 
> ...


My friend was wondering what herpes looks like


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Serious answer: the only way to know is to apply. The application will be approved or rejected. Then you'll know.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Serious answer: the only way to know is to apply. The application will be approved or rejected. Then you'll know.


If the same people reading my messages are reading the background checks....... you're good lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Sorry if my first post seemed a little harsh. My friend wrote it while I was away from my computer


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sorry if my first post seemed a little harsh. My friend wrote it while I was away from my computer


Sounds like my friend who watches porn on my computer


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Is your friends’ name Kevi?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I thought this was gonna be a post from DRider85

Anyway, JimKE is correct. They'll have to apply to find out. Less time consuming to apply and find out than putz around trying to find the correct answer.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Serious answer: the only way to know is to apply. The application will be approved or rejected. Then you'll know.





MHR said:


> Anyway, JimKE is correct. They'll have to apply to find out. Less time consuming to apply and find out than putz around trying to find the correct answer.


My guess is you 2 have been called party poopers before


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

Just apply. The worst that can happen is they say no.


----------



## thatman889 (Jun 12, 2017)

Refusing field sobriety tests is alone not enough reason to be arrested for DUI, and it is in your favor to refuse these tests, its perfectly legal to refuse these. Were you asked to take the Breathalyzer before or after being arrested?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> My guess is you 2 have been called party poopers before


Don't know about MHR...but me? Yep!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> My guess is you 2 have been called party poopers before


Indeed, but not as frequently as you might think. 

I have raised one son to 26 years old so yes, I have been accused of bursting bubbles and shattering dreams as well.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

thatman889 said:


> Refusing field sobriety tests is alone not enough reason to be arrested for DUI, and it is in your favor to refuse these tests, its perfectly legal to refuse these. Were you asked to take the Breathalyzer before or after being arrested?


That is not the case in many states. Aside from the obvious, don't drink and drive, in most places, your best option is to stall as long as you can before finally taking the breathalyzer. Assuming that blows .08, many states require a blood draw so you want to stall as long as you can again. Bottom line, laws vary in each state and if you get caught up in this mess you need the best attorney you can get.

On another note, I have a friend who .... you guys crack me up in your ability to turn any thread into a chuckle.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> On another note, I have a friend who .... you guys crack me up in your ability to turn any thread into a chuckle.


Some threads it's really not that hard


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Theres nothing wrong with using SWIM.


----------



## Kevi (Apr 2, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Serious answer: the only way to know is to apply. The application will be approved or rejected. Then you'll know.


But once you're rejected it's harder to reapply right?

So isn't it better for my friend to find out first, so that if indeed he has to wait a certain time period for him to be able to successfully get in, then he should just wait it out first then apply



steveK2016 said:


> Theres nothing wrong with using SWIM.


What's SWIM?


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

thatman889 said:


> Refusing field sobriety tests is alone not enough reason to be arrested for DUI, and it is in your favor to refuse these tests, its perfectly legal to refuse these. Were you asked to take the Breathalyzer before or after being arrested?


Not true in most states. In most states now, if you refuse they will detain you, have a warrant within about 15 minutes, and draw blood by force if necessary. Much less hassle to just breathe in the tube


----------



## Kevi (Apr 2, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That is not the case in many states. Aside from the obvious, don't drink and drive, in most places, your best option is to stall as long as you can before finally taking the breathalyzer. Assuming that blows .08, many states require a blood draw so you want to stall as long as you can again. Bottom line, laws vary in each state and if you get caught up in this mess you need the best attorney you can get.
> 
> On another note, I have a friend who .... you guys crack me up in your ability to turn any thread into a chuckle.


Yes, this is why my friend did that, but I guess he made the mistake of not getting the tests done at all LOL....


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That is not the case in many states. Aside from the obvious, don't drink and drive, in most places, your best option is to stall as long as you can before finally taking the breathalyzer. Assuming that blows .08, many states require a blood draw so you want to stall as long as you can again. Bottom line, laws vary in each state and if you get caught up in this mess you need the best attorney you can get.
> 
> On another note, I have a friend who .... you guys crack me up in your ability to turn any thread into a chuckle.


Actually, the DUI tech will just interpolate the test results to the time the officer stopped you to get the level at that time. It's not uncommon for breathalyzer tests to be delayed quite a bit anyway.

Most DUI defense attorneys recommend refusing the test entirely, taking the license suspension that goes with it, and hoping to beat the roadside tests in court. Of course, there is always the possibility that the officer could get a search warrant forcing a test, but that depends on the jurisdiction. I'm not current on the law here, but I suspect that can only be done in fatal or serious injury accidents here in Florida. I could be wrong.



Kevi said:


> But once you're rejected it's harder to reapply right?


I don't know -- probably depends on the facts in their particular case.

Was your friend *CHARGED with DUI?* Or did they just lose their license for a period of time for refusing the test, but were not charged.

Uber is going to do multiple criminal history checks, and if your friend was CHARGED, that will be a big deal.

The only way to KNOW is to try. Or go to your local Greenlight Hub and ask.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Phantomshark said:


> Not true in most states. In most states now, if you refuse they will detain you, have a warrant within about 15 minutes, and draw blood by force if necessary. Much less hassle to just breathe in the tube


I thought the whole point was to give you more time to sober up lol


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Phantomshark said:


> Not true in most states. In most states now, if you refuse they will detain you, have a warrant within about 15 minutes, and draw blood by force if necessary. Much less hassle to just breathe in the tube


In NJ you can refuse and not have them force a blood draw. Blood draw would be because YOU wanted one, and were willing to pay for it.

However, if you refuse to do a field sobriety test, or fail it, they will haul you in for breathalyzer. Refuse that, and you will be charged with refusal, which is, as a condition of your driver's license, an admission of guilt. Same penalties and consequences as if you just took the damned thing. Only drunken fools refuse.

It's easier for an attorney to discredit the breathalizer evidence by attacking the machine or person administering the test than it is the refusal.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> In NJ you can refuse and not have them force a blood draw. Blood draw would be because YOU wanted one, and were willing to pay for it.
> 
> However, if you refuse to do a field sobriety test, or fail it, they will haul you in for breathalyzer. Refuse that, and you will be charged with refusal, which is, as a condition of your driver's license, an admission of guilt. Same penalties and consequences as if you just took the damned thing. Only drunken fools refuse.
> 
> It's easier for an attorney to discredit the breathalizer evidence by attacking the machine or person administering the test than it is the refusal.


I would still.gamble on going to jail and have a chance blowing the legal limit lol


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I would still.gamble on going to jail and have a chance blowing the legal limit lol


What? I don't understand what you mean?


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

I made poor/terrible decisions years ago.
2 dwi's
18 years & 12 years ago.
Yup 2 in 6 years. 1st blood test at hospital.
My 2nd dwi (same state)was pleaded down due to the police not following correct procedure with breath test & my donation of $5k to the local library per my attorney recommendation. Small town political tactic.
No problem with background check.(assume enough time has passed)
Tell your friend to move on and don't drink & drive.

I also know a driver in another state with 3 prior dwi's.
He has surrendered to his vise.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Kevi said:


> But once you're rejected it's harder to reapply right?
> 
> So isn't it better for my friend to find out first, so that if indeed he has to wait a certain time period for him to be able to successfully get in, then he should just wait it out first then apply


Good point. If I understand correctly what you're saying is this. Let's say someone has some kind of black mark on their record that is about to disappear. If they wait till it disappears, then apply, then Uber may never know it was there. If they apply before that, and get rejected, Uber will become aware that it was there.

Being unfamiliar with the inner workings of Uber and their background checks, it's hard say one way or another. If I had to take guess though, I'd guess that applying and getting rejected won't affect a later application. I imagine the checks are usually accepted/rejected based on a rule system, of what shows up at the time they run it, and not on a case by case basis.


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

I believe in most states refusing a breathalyzer test is the same as a DUI...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

S


Phantomshark said:


> Not true in most states. In most states now, if you refuse they will detain you, have a warrant within about 15 minutes, and draw blood by force if necessary. Much less hassle to just breathe in the tube


Sooon
They will " Harvest Your Eyes" for Refusal !

B.O.C.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> What? I don't understand what you mean?


You deny the field sobriety test which is the one outside by your car, you get arrested and get taken in jail, and try to give you another test, that is extra time to sober up and blow hopefully under the legal limit



Eesoso said:


> I believe in most states refusing a breathalyzer test is the same as a DUI...


I think you're right but I also think DUI arrests are way down since they stopped paying overtime for cops going to court. At least around here, but the scandal I think affected all police or perhaps people are just driving more resonsibly now


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Kevi said:


> What's SWIM?


Swim=

Someone who isn't me,

It's the way to talk about the stupid things you do without actually admitting anything.

I use "Stevie my magic unicorn" instead...

For example Stevie the magic unicorn, he carries a .38 police special strapped to his prosthetic leg while he is driving a taxi, while I would never carry a fire arm because it is against the rules here..


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

And you should really know what the consequences are for refusing before you refuse..

If Stevie the magic unicorn ever got pulled while he was DUI...


He would blow, take the DUI, and become very very sowwy and hugely regretful of his actions and hire a crooked lawyer to get him off.

Then he gets the lawyer to get him probation, again because he is very very sowwy, then get him a hardship liscense because Stevie's stable is in the middle of nowhere..

Hopefully his crooked lawyer could even plead him down to a reckless driving charge. (6 months probation VS 12 months jail/probation)

Then he would go to dui school and look for a new crappy job..


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> You deny the field sobriety test which is the one outside by your car, you get arrested and get taken in jail, and try to give you another test, that is extra time to sober up and blow hopefully under the legal limit
> 
> I think you're right but I also think DUI arrests are way down since they stopped paying overtime for cops going to court. At least around here, but the scandal I think affected all police or perhaps people are just driving more resonsibly now


In NJ they have a certain time frame (or used to) to give the test. Had to be at least 20 minutes after they stop you. It takes longer than you think for BAC to reduce enough. It doesn't have to do with how your breath smells.

http://whenwillibesober.com/


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> In NJ they have a certain time frame (or used to) to give the test. Had to be at least 20 minutes after they stop you. It takes longer than you think for BAC to reduce enough. It doesn't have to do with how your breath smells.
> 
> http://whenwillibesober.com/


They changed the laws yes just trying to give you an explanation as many in the past would use this strategy as you asked for an explanation


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Kevi said:


> They got pulled over by a cop, but my friend refused the breathalyzer and field sobriety tests. He got his license suspended... but he didn't get convicted of a DUI.


Did you.... err I mean they beat the DUI charge in court? He was charged if he refused.

When did you..err he get arrested ?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Tell your friend that next time, if he's hesitant to take the breathalyzer test, to just freshen up his halitosis with several spritz of bianca, then he'll be good to go.

Come to think of it, he won't even have to pass go.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Kevi said:


> But once you're rejected it's harder to reapply right?
> 
> So isn't it better for my friend to find out first, so that if indeed he has to wait a certain time period for him to be able to successfully get in, then he should just wait it out first then apply
> 
> What's SWIM?


In California the DUI stays on driver's record for 10 years, so you your friend if in California would have to wait 10 years if refused the first test. You Your friend needs to apply to know, either way.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kevi said:


> But once you're rejected it's harder to reapply right?
> 
> So isn't it better for my friend to find out first, so that if indeed he has to wait a certain time period for him to be able to successfully get in, then he should just wait it out first then apply
> 
> What's SWIM?


Someone Who Isn't Me. Its used in certain... Forums where people want to talk about... Less than legal topics without self incriminating.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a friend who thinks your friend should give it a try.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have a friend who thinks your friend should give it a try.


Agree. I know a guy who knows a guy who said it might work.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Kevi said:


> Hi... this is my first post.
> 
> So, long story short, my friend had some drinks, but his BAC was most likely not above the legal limit. He got pulled over with his gf, cuz they wanted to go home after a boring night at a party where things turned a little rough. So they just took their car and left.
> 
> ...


God, I hope not!


----------



## thatman889 (Jun 12, 2017)

I guess I should have looked at what state your in, here in the northeast where im at most states dont require to take the field sobriety tests, at least in NH, CT, and MA. Most implied consent laws only apply to chemical tests such as blood, urine, or breath test. And even then usually only after being arrested do they apply. However laws in the south may vary. Although in Florida you can refuse field sobriety tests without any consequences other than it can be disclosed to the jury during a trial, if you end up being arrested. Also I dont think most chemical tests will be done with force unless someone died as a result of the accident.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Friends don't let friends drive Uber


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

JMlyftuber said:


> Friends don't let friends drive Uber


How do I push the like button 100 times?


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> How do I push the like button 100 times?


Awwz that's the best pay I've had since starting ride-sharing. Will you marry me? I have a ring forged from stars and badges.



JMlyftuber said:


> Awwz that's the best pay I've had since starting ride-sharing. Will you marry me? I have a ring forged from stars and badges.


I just checked your profile and you're male. Offer rescinded. 



JMlyftuber said:


> Awwz that's the best pay I've had since starting ride-sharing. Will you marry me? I have a ring forged from stars and badges.
> 
> I just checked your profile and you're male. Offer rescinded.


 on second thought, you are Texan. Wanna try a Chuck and Larry? We could be best buds!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

No worries. I have been happily married for 38 years. You never had a chance!
Luckily, I am not in TX or a driver year-round so the buddy thing is out as well. I am heading back to TX this week so you will be able to find me walking the lot at IAH later this month. Hopefully, it will be a short visit before I head back out on the road again.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> No worries. I have been happily married for 38 years. You never had a chance!
> Luckily, I am not in TX or a driver year-round so the buddy thing is out as well. I am heading back to TX this week so you will be able to find me walking the lot at IAH later this month. Hopefully, it will be a short visit before I head back out on the road again.


You lot lizard!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Old guy, grey hair, Jeep Liberty! Tag along for a good walk if you like!


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> "your friend"...
> 
> that's pretty funny.
> 
> ...


Because it's really himself he he he.


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

Who cares if it's the OP? Don't be jerks guys. He's asking for legit advice. The answer is most likely no, but it doesn't hurt to try. You could also apply for uber eats only. They have less strict requirements.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Eesoso said:


> Who cares if it's the OP? Don't be jerks guys. He's asking for legit advice. The answer is most likely no, but it doesn't hurt to try. You could also apply for uber eats only. They have less strict requirements.


Contrary to what you might have been told when you were a kid, there are stupid questions.

And stupid questions deserve stupid answers.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

MHR said:


> Indeed, but not as frequently as you might think.
> 
> I have raised one son to 26 years old so yes, I have been accused of bursting bubbles and shattering dreams as well.


fyi, most people can do it in 18....just sayin


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> fyi, most people can do it in 18....just sayin


Yeah well the kids we have are far from normal so gimme a break.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Kevi said:


> Hi... this is my first post.
> 
> So, long story short, my friend had some drinks, but his BAC was most likely not above the legal limit. He got pulled over with his gf, cuz they wanted to go home after a boring night at a party where things turned a little rough. So they just took their car and left.
> 
> ...


I actually looked on the Uber website but couldn'd find an answer for this.

I suspect it depends on how long ago it happened. If I remember correctly I had to submit a 10 year driving record when I applied.



thatman889 said:


> Refusing field sobriety tests is alone not enough reason to be arrested for DUI, and it is in your favor to refuse these tests, its perfectly legal to refuse these. Were you asked to take the Breathalyzer before or after being arrested?


My friend told me that they arrest you first & then ask you to take the Breathalyzer. 

This thread is pretty funny, no offense, Kevi; I have sympathy for your friend. I agree w/ppl who say he might as well apply. It can't hurt. If he's declined, keep a clean driving record & re-apply in a few years, assuming Uber still exists & uses human deivers ...


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

lol

"my friend" 

it's unlikely you'll be approved for Uber. we'll, I'll be more to the point. 

you'll NEVER be approved to drive for rideshare with a DUI. you think Uber will allow you to drive other people around, knowingly hiring a drunk driver?

oops sorry. "your friend"


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ardery said:


> lol
> 
> "my friend"
> 
> ...


Well, 10 years, anyway.


----------

